# Need advice on Moving to UAE



## anilraj07 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello Friends....

I am from India and planning to move to UAE to find a job... please suggest.

I am currently working a Branch Sales & Operations head for a DotCom company which is into online advertisements & space selling...i was trying to find a job from India, but was not successful...so one of my friend who is currently residing in UAE advised me to come there and then search for a job which would be better option to find a good job.
I will be coming first and once i get a job then i shall move my wife & kid who is just 8 months old...
My wife shall look for a job later...which might take another 6 months..

Initially I have 1-2 months time to search a job...Is it enough to find a better Job? Because i have to resign my job and come there...so bit worried.

Request you guys to suggest me in planning related to moving, searching Job & salary, expenses incurred...will i be able to save anything for back home ...

look forward for your precious advises.

Thanks,
Anil


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Anil,

I am not from, UAE but I can tell you one thing that going to UAE without job is not a good idea since you are married and have a family to take care of.

I suggest you do a fair bit of research before making a move to UAE. It's very expensive there and you dont want to spend all your saving there.

Please think it over.


----------



## anilraj07 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for the concern.

Accommodation would not be a problem for me, as i have my friends staying there in Sharjah & planning to move there with their support.

The major concern i have is would be able to find a suitable job in the time span.


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

anilraj07 said:


> Thanks for the concern.
> 
> Accommodation would not be a problem for me, as i have my friends staying there in Sharjah & planning to move there with their support.
> 
> The major concern i have is would be able to find a suitable job in the time span.



I don't know how well you know this friend but all I want to suggest you that be prepared for worse.

If I were you I wouldnt go without job security. You're not a single. You have a family to take care of. I am sure you dont want to spend all your saving.

Job market is pretty bad pretty much everywhere right now. Canada is still suffering from recession. I am also looking to immigrate to Australia and hope to gain permanent employment and decent place to stay. So far, my research proved me that I should have at least $5,000 USD saving and if something happens I should have enough money to stay in a hotel and to come back.

I dont mean to scare you off but still - I wouldnt trust friend in that case. I dont think you should go to UAE without having a job security.


----------



## montee (Jan 21, 2014)

*Abu Dahbi- Work Visa*

Hello,

I'm hoping someone can assist with this question. I was hired by ADEC in November 2013 and I was supposed to move to Abu Dahbi in December 2013. I haven't received a straight answer~ We are now in the middle of January 2014 and my work visa still hasn't been processed. I was supposed to start working in early January and we are nearing February. Does anybody have information on this?


----------

